# 16gb on sale now at barnes noble



## greyv (Aug 22, 2011)

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/HP-TouchPad-Tablet-with-16GB-Memory-WiFi-12GHz-Black/e/886111788637?itm=3&usri=touchpad


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

just ordered 2 for no reason


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

Great find. We will see if they actually ship but appreciate it either way.

Sent from my A05PTH3ORYB0LT using Tapatalk


----------



## NYLUVBUG (Jun 27, 2011)

phenley said:


> Great find. We will see if they actually ship but appreciate it either way.
> 
> Sent from my A05PTH3ORYB0LT using Tapatalk


 I'll be surprised as well if it actually gets shipped.


----------



## remmbermytitans (Aug 20, 2011)

I ordered one as well. I hope they ship it, this is really my last hope to get a TouchPad.


----------



## rkstarnerd (Aug 21, 2011)

Wrong thread..


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Someone please buy an extra, I won't have money until Friday and i would appreciate a secured materialization

lessthenthree happyface.jpeg


----------



## Kama45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I ordered mine, and they charged my credit card. I would say I have a 10% of actually receiving one.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

so i canceled my amazon order because i accident had it shipped to my old address and when i called to change the address. i was stuck on the phone with the only rep on at 4 in the morning, that was obviously outsourced and didnt know english to well. So i decided i would just cancel that order and order one from here instead. Havent been charged yet. But ima stay up for ail just in case. and make sure i do lol.


----------



## RobStorm (Jun 14, 2011)

Just ordered 2. We'll see.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Just ordered one....is everyone worried b/c no one else has them?

the only reason i think we are good is because b&n had them at the old price until today.

keeping my fingers crossed. it funny, i was going to pass this up, but my wife actually insisted i get it b/c it is like a $300 savings over the original price....lol dont mind if i do.


----------



## pjsockett (Jun 7, 2011)

I ordered mine at 5:30 this morning and the status says unable to process please call. When you call the number it says closed until 8:30 am EST but its currently 9:10


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

just ordered mine. 


> Your order was placed on August 22, 2011, 9:00 AM EST


Hopefully it will come tomorrow or the next day


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

greyv said:


> http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/HP-TouchPad-Tablet-with-16GB-Memory-WiFi-12GHz-Black/e/886111788637?itm=3&usri=touchpad


Thanks a lot! I was able to purchase one of the 16gb from B&N about 2 hours ago.

Got expedited shipping so I am looking to receive it in 1-3 days.


----------



## ram130 (Jun 13, 2011)

I was at checkout out looking for reasons to buy it and when I was about ready the item went out of stock on me!


----------



## heffzilla (Jun 30, 2011)

Ordered mine at 3 am EST. Called to check status.....negative, we are sorry, we oversold our inventory.

*EDIT- Just an FYI, my PayPal WAS charged, they told me that I would be refunded within 24 hrs.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

heffzilla said:


> Ordered mine at 3 am EST. Called to check status.....negative, we are sorry, we oversold our inventory.
> 
> *EDIT- Just an FYI, my PayPal WAS charged, they told me that I would be refunded within 24 hrs.


ugg, dont say that. i want one of these now.
still haven't seen anything on my order (ordered 2 hours ago)


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Well damn. Guess Barnes and noble messed up majorly. Ordered another from Amazon again aand am just gonna cancel the b&n order since apparently they didn't update their site. I have an unable to process order tag on my order status although my card was charged and now it's impossible to get ahold of a person thru their customer support line. Shame on u Barnes and noble. Shame on u


----------



## acex008 (Aug 22, 2011)

I placed my order at 9:25AM EST and was curious as to whether or not it would go thru. The site still listed it as available so I placed my order. I've been refreshing my order's shipping status and it went from "In process: Not yet shipped" to "Expected Ship Date: August 24, 2011". I hope I got mine! Also, I chatted with a CSR at newegg who stated that they are reviewing the price and should be updating to reflect the discontinued discount soon. She couldn't give me a time frame, but I'll probably order more from them if they post the new price...

Also of note is the B&N had changed the availability to "Out of Stock" a few hours after I placed my order...


----------



## gsolis31 (Aug 22, 2011)

I placed my order at 12:20am pst/ 3:20am est, when I just checked this morning status says Expected Ship Date 8/24/11. It also says my credit card will not be charged until it actually ships.

I checked online statement and nothing pending.

Hope I get mine!


----------



## quasse (Jul 2, 2011)

I ordered at 1:52 am CST and now I'm getting the "Unable to process order. Please call 1-877-379-0036, or 212-414-6024, if outside U.S." message... after they charged my debit card.

It had better not be oversold considering that I missed out on the rest of the possible deals assuming they wouldn't screw me.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered mine at 8AM EST. They charged me, but it looks like they over sold way before I ordered. Idiots... They had 48 hours to plan for this.


----------



## HckrAdm2005 (Aug 22, 2011)

And now they are sold out. Thankfully I ordered one this morning as well


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

HckrAdm2005 said:


> And now they are sold out. Thankfully I ordered one this morning as well


I hope you ordered at 12:01AM EST.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

placed my order around 8:40am (EST)
checking my order i am seeing:
unable to process order please call yada yada yada.

view the order details and i am seeing
quantity 1 cannot be removed (heard this is a good thing from another forum member)
In Process: Not Yet Shipped
i am hopeful, but i dont really expect to get it. no biggie, wasn't really interested in it anyway, it is just way to cheap to pass up.


----------



## HckrAdm2005 (Aug 22, 2011)

I"m getting unable to process as well. I tried calling the number but they are "experiencing an extreme increase in call volume" and kick me off.


----------



## KingSky (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered mine yesterday from B&N at 11:19 P.M. and got the "unable to process order" status. I don't think it's going to go through, tbh.


----------



## Renzatic (Aug 22, 2011)

heffzilla said:


> Ordered mine at 3 am EST. Called to check status.....negative, we are sorry, we oversold our inventory.
> 
> *EDIT- Just an FYI, my PayPal WAS charged, they told me that I would be refunded within 24 hrs.


I must've been the guy right in front of you in line. I placed my order almost as soon as I walked in the door at 3:20 AM EST. It processed without a hitch, and I got a confirmation email with a shipping date of August 24th almost immediately after.

Just to doublecheck, I decided to call up Barnes and Noble and verify the order. The strangely monotone robot lady said that, yup, it did indeed go through, and I should be receiving my dirt cheap Touchpad within the week. Of course she did throw in the cautionary bit towards the end of the conversation, saying that if they couldn't fulfill the order, my CC would not be charged, ect, ect. So...I guess we'll see.

But, for now anyway, things are looking pretty good.


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Ordered mine 8:30 am EST and got my confirmation email right afterwards. Site says it ships on the 24th (like some of the others here). I keep checking the site to see if it has been updated to tell me that my order was canceled, but nothing like that yet. Guess I will also wait and see.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Renzatic said:


> I must've been the guy right in front of you in line. I placed my order almost as soon as I walked in the door at 3:20 AM EST. It processed without a hitch, and I got a confirmation email with a shipping date of August 24th almost immediately after.
> 
> Just to doublecheck, I decided to call up Barnes and Noble and verify the order. The strangely monotone robot lady said that, yup, it did indeed go through, and I should be receiving my dirt cheap Touchpad within the week. Of course she did throw in the cautionary bit towards the end of the conversation, saying that if they couldn't fulfill the order, my CC would not be charged, ect, ect. So...I guess we'll see.
> 
> But, for now anyway, things are looking pretty good.


how did u actually get someone on the phone? everytime i call it just does that we're do busy. disconnect bull.


----------



## Renzatic (Aug 22, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> how did u actually get someone on the phone? everytime i call it just does that we're do busy. disconnect bull.


I didn't do anything particularly special. I saw that a few people had called to verify their orders, and thought it'd be a good idea for me to do the same. I had to wait about 15-20 minutes due to high call volume, but I did eventually get connected with a real person.

Well, at least I think it was a real person. I've never talked to anyone who could maintain a perfect monotone quite as long as that lady did.

Ha! I just got an email right as I was finishing that last sentence...



> Dear Valued Customer,
> 
> We are writing to you regarding your recent Barnes & Noble order for "HP TouchPad Tablet with 16GB Memory".
> 
> ...


...damnit. Looks like I won't be getting my nice, cheap tablet after all.


----------



## TchnclFl (Aug 22, 2011)

Renzatic said:


> I didn't do anything particularly special. I saw that a few people had called to verify their orders, and thought it'd be a good idea for me to do the same. I had to wait about 15-20 minutes due to high call volume, but I did eventually get connected with a real person.
> 
> Well, at least I think it was a real person. I've never talked to anyone who could maintain a perfect monotone quite as long as that lady did.
> 
> ...


Was your order ever updated with the expected ship date?


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

My order was just cancelled from B&N...


----------



## gsolis31 (Aug 22, 2011)

Cancelled from BN, when I logon it still says Expected Ship Date: August 24, 2011


----------



## kurtis.austin2 (Aug 22, 2011)

gsolis31 said:


> Cancelled from BN, when I logon it still says Expected Ship Date: August 24, 2011


I got the cancellation email, too... and my order status on their website still says the 24th as a ship date.


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

Barnes and Noble cancelling orders and sending back to HP

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Renzatic (Aug 22, 2011)

TchnclFl said:


> Was your order ever updated with the expected ship date?


It stated August 24th without any changes up until I received the cancellation notice. Now my order number leads to nothing in particular.

...sigh. Oh well. It sucks, but what can you do?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

canceled here.


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Canceled here too. Bummer.


----------

